# 2D Prente van wild



## Pardus (Sep 13, 2007)

Ek is opsoek na 2D prente van wild wat vir jou die ingewande wys soos bv die hart en longe. waar kan mens van hulle kry?


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Most merchants of death (archery shops and gun shops) stock them.
I know that Calamari Arms, I mean Kalahari Arms in JHB sells them.


----------

